# What does this jig do ?



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

Was browsing google images using keywords "router circle jig"

and one of the images was this thing - the title is pocket hole jig.

http://www.instructables.com/image/F5GPWT7G43E48YK/Making-a-Pocket-Hole-Jig-with-your-Router.jpg

I don't "get it" - Does one grab the handle and swing the router through a 90 degree vertical arc ?

Couldnt find any links to explanatory text.

Anybody have a simple explanation of what it might do ?


Bill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It looks like it would sort of do what a plunge router does; plunge cuts.
The wing nut arrangement would allow for adjustment of the material's thickness.
Does that sound right?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

steamingbill said:


> Hello,
> 
> Was browsing google images using keywords "router circle jig"
> 
> ...


Bill, just from looking at the jig, I feel that it is a very rudimentary jig for cutting slanted holes in a work piece. 

If a board was placed in the jig and the router lowered on to the board it would make an angled hole for the screw to feed into?


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*jig*

Hi James I have also been looking at the jig but have no clue as to what it is used for maybe some one will come up with it's possible use.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

The answer is to be found, surprise -surprise ;-), on the same site as the image:

Making a Pocket Hole Jig with your Router


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Sometimes people insist on reinventing the wheel. What a [email protected] design.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Bill

It sort of mimics the old Porter-Cable electric pocket hole cutter which swings the bit down into the material

Regards

Phil


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I'm wondering if something a bit better couldn't be devised, using two ski-type guide rods at an angle to the workpiece so that the router could slide down the rods to make the cut. It would be quicker to set up than the one referenced here, and a stop on the rods could control the length of the cut.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I will stick with my Kreg......


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> I think I will stick with my Kreg......


+10:agree::agree:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JCJCJC said:


> I'm wondering if something a bit better couldn't be devised


In one of Patrick Spielman's books (the New Router Handbook?) there's a sort of T-square affair with a slot in the long arm. The section with the slot in it is tapered. For use with a router and guide bush. Doesn't even require skis.

I still think I'll stick to the Kreg for the rare occasions when I need a pocket hole

Regards

Phil


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

James, I second that!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a junky way to make a radius cut - but doesn't provide a pilot hole. All you're going to get is a uniform width banana-shaped cutout. It appears to me to be very limited in the workpiece length it will support.

I've been using Kreg pocket hole jigs, bits and screws for several years, now. Many items created in the church pew manufacturing business have utilized pocket holes. Back 40 years ago, my father-in-law used his drill press to make blocks of wood with 15 degree angles to be used as a templates for drilling these holes. The countersink bits were simply flat with a wood screw profile. It worked great!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

*Radius cut ?*



OPG3 said:


> That's a junky way to make a radius cut - <snip>



Okay - I'll bite, whats a radius cut normally used for and whats a good way to do it ?

Bill the Curious


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the jig must pivot to make the cut required for the screw or plunge cut at an angle. It looks like the jig mentioned would do the job but with all the pocket hole jigs on the market that work perfectly why would anyone bother? As Otis pointed out you would still need to drill the pilot hole for the screw so there is no advantage to this jig.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, a radius cut is made by swinging the router in an arc. I can not think of one application for the average woodworker.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

The guy who built that jig probably just had something (way of doing things) he was comfortable with and had the time and inclination to build it.

Personally I love my Kreg Jig. I wonder if someday someone will come up with a design that is so wonderful it makes the Kreg Jig seem outdated and weird. Actually I bet there is some engineer at Kreg trying to come up with whatever that might be - so they have it first  and continue to be the cutting edge of pocket hole joinery...


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I use my Kreg pocket hole jig almost weekly but one thing I'm not entirely happy about with it is the little fuzzy bits of grain left on the edge of the hole when drilling in perpendicular to the grain. It is pretty easy to clean up with a razor knife but it seems there should be a better way. I've even seen the fuzzy bits of grain sticking out of the hole in one of the Kreg advertisements. I would think they would have at least cleaned up the hole before taking their promotional picture.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

What James said!!!!


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Kreg Industries - Deep within a mountain side there is right now a team of engineers who have gathered from around the globe to solve the fuz problem. 

Hey it could be happening


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Let's say you wanted to eat a banana for lunch and needed to hide it under something like a wooden desk until lunch break arrived. That arc-shaped hole might come-in pretty handy for that type of cut - but other than that I have to agree with Mike, what would one ever need an arc-shaped cut for?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you don't like the fuzz use your router bits they cut clean 


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2470-pocket-hole-jig-router-table.html

===


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Was browsing google images using keywords "router circle jig","
*******************
Still looking for the router circle maker?
FInd one you like?


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Quillman said:


> "Was browsing google images using keywords "router circle jig","
> *******************
> Still looking for the router circle maker?
> FInd one you like?


Yes I found heaps and heaps of them. I enjoy using Google Images as the search engine and browsing the pictures.

Theres quite a few just on this forum. Using different phrases in the search box gives different answers ie "circle cutting jig" "circle cutting router jig" "router circle jig"

Ended up using different ones

1. The one Harry wrote about with adjustment possible by using the original jig that came with the router and sticking that onto a sheet of plywood - I quite liked that idea - http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/38687-making-new-router-circle-jig.html

2. Ultra simple - for small circles - take the plastic base off the router and put on some thin mdf. Drill a pin hole required distance from the edge of the bit and put a nail through. One the mdf gets too many holes in it just get another piece. Same approach works for big circles.

3. and then there is this one that does both tiny and large circles - you can slide the tongue right up to the bit for a small circle Router Circle Cutting Jig - by Randy Price @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

4. And I like this one from this forum http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/37927-small-circle-cutting-jig.html

Last there is this one for cutting globes with a router - thought this was a ripper !

Spirals By Steve

Have seen some fairly complicated ones that basically put the router on a turntable - I think they avoid having a pinhole in the centre of the circle. Like this one - Äèñêîâûé öèðêóëü äëÿ ôðåçåðà - I dont yet fully understand what he has done her and why.

Regards

Bill


----------

